# How to Adjust Chain on a air-flo sander???



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Just installed my new air-flo, 6.5' with a 10.5hp Briggs

The chain is either to long or to short.? is there a trick to adjusting this?
The chain was like 3 links to big, so i made it shorter, Now its either to loose or to tight 

The instructions say leave 5/16" play in the chain, but i think i have about 1/2"

Whaddah ya think???

Thanks in advance


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

look at the front of the spreader at the bottom channel where the conveyor chain goes around the sprockets, on either side there should be sliding bearings, ussually an adjustment there, a bolt or some threaded rod to affect the adjustment.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Maleko;1141941 said:


> Just installed my new air-flo, 6.5' with a 10.5hp Briggs
> 
> The chain is either to long or to short.? is there a trick to adjusting this?
> The chain was like 3 links to big, so i made it shorter, Now its either to loose or to tight
> ...


The 1st question is.. What chain are you talking about ? It should have 2 #40 bicycle type chains and the conveyor...

After I know what chain, I can answer your question..


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

To adjust engine chain - loosen engine and slide in the appropriate direction. 

Spinner chain - the bearings on spinner have two bolts each loosen slide to tighten. 

For the floor chain - on the front of salter there is a roller with bearings just behind will be a bolt with a stop nut loosen nut on both sides, adjust evenly not to tight. few inches play underneath is OK. Happy adjusting


----------

